# Who trades the NASDAQ?



## samuilk (31 January 2018)

Hi, New to this forum,

I am from Australia but I want to trade stocks in the NASDAQ, I am currently with brokerage IG. But I feel like commissions are too high.

Does anyone trade the NASDAQ, and what platform do you use to trade, do you recommend any in america itself?


----------



## Roller_1 (31 January 2018)

I use Interactive brokers for both Asx and US markets, they have the cheapest commissions. Minimum 10k to open a account though


----------



## samuilk (31 January 2018)

Hi,

Do you need to have a balance of 10k at all times to have open, or just deposit 10k?

Also, any recommendations of any


----------



## Roller_1 (1 February 2018)

not sure to be honest look on the website


----------



## Qtrader (4 February 2018)

samuilk said:


> Hi, New to this forum,
> 
> I am from Australia but I want to trade stocks in the NASDAQ, I am currently with brokerage IG. But I feel like commissions are too high.
> 
> Does anyone trade the NASDAQ, and what platform do you use to trade, do you recommend any in america itself?



Hi,

I was with IB originally but they will only let you have a cash account, therefor you are unable to short stocks.  You don't have to maintain the 10k with them.

I have been with TradeZero since the start of 2017 and really like them. You can start with as little as 500. They clear through vision in the USA so have a really good short borrow list (vision is one of the firms  centrepoint securities uses to clear as well)

Tradezero is way cheaper then IB  commission wise, as if you bring liquidity to the market (don't hit the bid when selling or ask when buying) and is over $1 and 200 shares you get commission free trades. If you hit the bid or ask (take liquidity) it will cost you .005 per share.

Anyway have a look over there site and see what you think.


----------



## samuilk (11 February 2018)

Qtrader said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was with IB originally but they will only let you have a cash account, therefor you are unable to short stocks.  You don't have to maintain the 10k with them.
> 
> ...




Thanks for this I will look into it!


----------



## nbutt (13 May 2018)

Can someone share the experience of being an active day trader of USA markets in terms of order execution, platform, commission, Latency?


----------



## gartley (27 December 2019)

Nasdaq Composiste has been on fire lately with FAANG advance being somewhat reminiscent of dot.com era chart.
 If one takes the trendline connecting the 2000 and 2007 highs and then clones this line to the 2002 low and then projects the width upward it looks like 9150-9250 range might act as overhead resistance. Also the 2000 top was characterized by 4 ascending trendlines, the last of which as almost vertical and looks quite similar at this juncture. Index closes at 9022 today with futures presently higher.


----------



## ducati916 (28 December 2019)

I have a convergence trade on (Short QQQ long DIA) which while still showing a spread, is starting to come together.

DIA being a more 'defensive' index than the Qs, suggests a pullback could be on the cards.

jog on
duc


----------



## noirua (6 February 2021)

Nasdaq: RIOT Riot Blockchain is one of the largest American quoted mainly Bitcoin miners. Like others in the sector, the share price has rocketed. Has it got a lot further to go is the main question? Having peaked around US$28 against a low of $1.25 and trading Friday last around US$23.90 at the close.

Live price charts:
https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=stat...dth=1200&height=600&min_pre=330&min_after=240https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=N^RIOT&p=5&t=24


----------

